# who likes Baby Backs???



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry it is that time of the year for our company's Slav Club luncheon, and well I just want to brag a little...

The start.

Nothing like cooking for 300+ men


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

300? You're going to need more meat.


----------



## irie (Aug 29, 2013)

i agree, that does not look like enough for 300 people.... post the end results


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> 300? You're going to need more meat.


+1
Id figure 3 to a rack so you would need at least 100 racks. Personally every time I get into the baby backs I chomp down at least a rack by myself!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Im a spare rib guy but I still love me some baby back deliciousness. They look good!!


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I hope you got a couple cases of wet naps. 

They look yummy!


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Are those par-boiled? They don't look par-boiled.
YA GOTTA PAR-BOIL THEM RIBS!!!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Are those par-boiled? They don't look par-boiled.
> YA GOTTA PAR-BOIL THEM RIBS!!!


NEVER boil ribs! That's bordering on blasphemy!

It already looks like the membranes were not pulled.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> NEVER boil ribs! That's bordering on blasphemy!


Nonsense!

I've had marvelous results par-boiling them in a light brine mixed with a half cup of barbeque sauce before laying them on the grill for the final char and all-over slathering with sauce. Makes them fall-off-the-bone tender without the risk of drying them out on the grill. Works great with chicken legs too.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

JustinThyme said:


> It already looks like the membranes were not pulled.


That's what I was gonna say, but was not sure.


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Are those par-boiled? They don't look par-boiled.
> YA GOTTA PAR-BOIL THEM RIBS!!!


never boil pork ribs, maybe beef but never pork.

get the membranes off of them and cook with indirect heat for 3 + hours ......


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay guys... So I will start off with letting you guys know that I am in no way a cook or even any good at BBQing anything. I simply follow instructions from much more talented men. 

Now as far as I know. NO the membrane has not been pulled and NO we never pre-boil our ribs but the end result is always the same. "Meat that falls off the bone, great flavor, and everyone scrambling to make sure that they get any left overs that they can.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Really, to the eater, it doesn't matter what was done to them, as long as they are tasty and enjoyable! We still wanna see pics of the cooking and the final product (and I don't mean the pile of bones).


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

This is the las photo I took before the booze took control...

I will upload some other pictures from coworkers tomorrow


----------



## BaDdBoXeR (Sep 8, 2014)

Those look awesome!! Well done Sir!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Nonsense!
> 
> I've had marvelous results par-boiling them in a light brine mixed with a half cup of barbeque sauce before laying them on the grill for the final char and all-over slathering with sauce. Makes them fall-off-the-bone tender without the risk of drying them out on the grill. Works great with chicken legs too.


Brother I have to strongly disagree. This is a cardinal rule for preparing ribs. Every serious rib cooker I know (myself included) will tell you this does nothing more than boil the flavor right out of them. Its a well known cheat to boil for those in too much of a hurry to do it right. Boil them then grill them. Like @pdq_wizzard said you pull the membranes and cook them on indirect heat at about 250F for 3.5-4 hours, foil them up for 30 minutes and you have a hard time picking them up without them falling apart.

If you are making a soup or stew, well then thats a great idea, otherwise its not.

Should You Boil Ribs Before Grilling? - Baby Back Grill


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Alright so total grill time on these was about 45 minutes at the most however as soon as they came off the grill they went right into big ice chests to steam for a little while as the other courses were served.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> +1
> Id figure 3 to a rack so you would need at least 100 racks. Personally every time I get into the baby backs I chomp down at least a rack by myself!


I will say that there had to have been at least 200 racks but I will get the actual number tomorrow. However we did get a good deal on the ribs at $1350 just in meat


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Love baby back ribs with a nice sweet/ hot dry rub, no sauce. No need to parboil, just smokem!
:smoke2:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

MadMatt said:


> Love baby back ribs with a nice sweet/ hot dry rub, no sauce. No need to parboil, just smokem!
> :smoke2:


Thats pretty much the way I do it, nice Memphis dry rub. I have warmed sauce on the side for those who want it and if someone requests it before Ill mop some on when I foil them up. 
Low and slow on the smoker.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't mind sauce as long as it is thin and well carmelized, I don't want to stop after every bite to wipe sauce off my face and hands!


----------

